

Should Google and Facebook employees pay taxes on all that free food? - mhb
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2013/04/09/there-s-no-such-thing-as-a-free-lunch-in-taxland.html

======
sidcool
This sounds downright silly. No, they should not pay taxes on something free
they are being provided by a private company. Should restaurant owners pay for
the free food they have? No.

------
cookingrobot
When I was at Microsoft I had to pay taxes on the free gym membership they
gave us. It was normally a very expensive gym, so the taxes were quite high.

